# Non-Piranha POTM - March



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








Pufferfish

Option 2








Female dead leaf mantis

Option 3








Male Leopard gecko

Option 4








Anaconda

Option 5








Zebra Shovelnose Catfish - _Merodontotus tigrinus_

Option 6








Bi-color Blenny

Option 7








Oscar

Option 8








Sailfin Pleco

Option 9








_Polypeterus Senagalus_ and _Kamfa_

Thats all for this month, great quality, but less pics than usual, come on guys send in pics for the next contest


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

the puffer looks cool


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i went for the pleco.:nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that puffer pic took some good work... voted!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Puffer


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

pleco!!! 
puffers puff. no biggy. but all nice pix! Great job everyone!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

All pics are great. A tough call. Congrats everybody


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

INNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I sent u pics last month for this month, where the hell are they?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> INNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ooops please re-send them


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

eyes of #3 had my vote


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

man i want an andaconda!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tough choice, but I went with the puffer. Thats a one-in-a-million shot right there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam these are all great


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Like'n #1. When will people learn not to over feed their fish, I mean [email protected]







J/K. Puffer looks awesome.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol wonder who will win, voting ends tommorrow.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

that puffer shot is sweet man


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys
All the pics rock


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

That puffer pic is awsome but isn't it really stressful on yur puffer to make him to do that? or did he volunteer


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations to GSX-R


----------

